# Chokoloskee 12/18



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds like you had a productive day. Nice snook. Thought about heading over to Chuck but thought the winds would muck up the day. How were the winds?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

At daybreak it was a little rough down to the Chatham. Ran about 25mph However, the rest of the day it was calm. Was able to run 41mph on the way back. Winds gave trolling motor a workout in the open areas. All in all, great day


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds good. I will have to go next chance I get to Chuck and make a day of it. Thanks for the report. s/f


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

What is the High and Dry Camping Adventure? I've been wanting to get down there and I've never been.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> What is the High and Dry Camping Adventure? I've been wanting to get down there and I've never been.


High & Dry Adventures was established in 1999.  6 guys with 3 boats got together and began their fishing adventure.  Every year since then, we have been going on a fishing/camping trip never missing a year.  
Tournament by day, Adult beverages by night.  Memories and stories are shared and made over the campfire. We all catchup on the latest experiences and endeavors.
Many other mini trips or even day trips are made over the year with family, friends, co-workers and fellow microskiffers, but none add up to this founding member Exclusive Adventure.  Dates vary from year to year but usually last from 4 days 3 nights to 5 days 4 nights depending on the year. Camp sites range from Flamingo to Chokoloskee.
This year with the new Copperhead, I just cant wait.
Got the GoPro video camera this year so I cant wait to put it to use...Its sick.

Side note:
If by chance you are out there and if by chance happen to see the High & Dry Camp (you wont miss it...trust me), stop by and have a beer.

Till the...Stay High & Dry











Happy Holidays to all Microskiffers out there!


----------

